

Kindle Books: Free, Fast, And Out Of Control - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/12/31/kindle-books-free-fast-and-out-of-control/

======
DanBC
Trawling through the slush pile is widely recognised to be an awful awful job.

Why would you chose to do this? Why would deliberately chose to have 995 awful
books, just for the 3 that are bad but readable (and probably not interesting
to you) and the two that are ok?

